# SoCal rookie Vert smoker



## dahookup11 (Oct 25, 2013)

Just wanted to post some pics of my setup. Maybe I can pick up some techniques along the way. Thanks for stopping in.












image.jpg



__ dahookup11
__ Oct 25, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dahookup11
__ Oct 25, 2013





Here's a picture of some of the best leg n thighs I've ever done.












image.jpg



__ dahookup11
__ Oct 25, 2013


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 25, 2013)

That's an awfully clean smoker.  You need to cook in that thing and get some seasoning in it!  LOL

Those lollipop drums and thighs looks awesome!


----------



## dahookup11 (Oct 26, 2013)

Haha, clean she was. Those drums were a second attempt within 2 weeks. Thanks for the post.


----------



## country73 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've got the same set up, looking to upgrade to a WSM now.


----------



## country73 (Oct 26, 2013)

20130804_114102.jpg



__ country73
__ Oct 26, 2013


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 26, 2013)

DaHookUp11 said:


> Haha, clean she was. Those drums were a second attempt within 2 weeks. Thanks for the post.


I notice some ducting there...do tell!


----------



## dahookup11 (Oct 26, 2013)

Country, looking great there. Do you have any issues getting the temps lower, like, say when the temp gets up to 300? When my temps spike, it takes a while to lower again.


----------



## dahookup11 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bama, yes the duct; I took a 4" desk fan, attached it to 4" vent duct for added fuel for the fire. It Works great so far. The ridges or baffles catch ash or anything that may get blown in.


----------

